# Myrta Merlino alla domenica pomeriggio di La7 e sfida Mara Venier



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2020)

Dopo tanti rinvii, finalmente, da questa stagione *si accende la domenica pomeriggio di La7*. Si tratterà di uno spin-off de L'Aria Che Tira, sempre con la conduzione di *Myrta Merlino *e dal titolo "*L'Aria di Domenica*". La7, dunque, per la prima volta andrà in onda con produzioni inedite nel dì di festa sia il pomeriggio, che la sera con Non è l'Arena di Massimo Giletti.

Una collocazione difficile, visto che si tratta di una fascia oraria difficile e con la fortissima concorrenza di Domenica in di Mara Venier su Rai 1, oltre a quella di Mezz'Ora in Più di Lucia Annunziata su Rai 3 che hanno un pubblico abbastanza fidelizzato.

Myrta Merlino, parlando della trasmissione, ha detto: "_Avremo un ritmo più rilassato, più “casalingo”, naturale. La sfida contro Mara Venier? Una pazzia, lo so. La Venier e la Annunziata sono mostri sacri e le ho chiamate entrambe, ma io parlerò ad un pubblico diverso, quello di La7, che è piccolo ma molto speciale...*Gerardo Greco e Vauro saranno i due ospiti fissi*. Mentre per la *prima puntata, saranno opinionisti Mario Monti e Claudio Amendola*, ma mi piacerebbe averli sempre_".

Appuntamento, dunque, da *domenica 15 novembre *dalle 14:05 alle 16:00 su La7.


----------



## Andris (13 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> prima puntata, saranno opinionisti *Mario Monti* e Claudio Amendola, ma mi piacerebbe averli sempre".



un altro posto fisso,che noia come direbbe la sua amica Fornero.
c'è chi invece vorrebbe vederlo appeso a un ponte,come in Messico per i lestofanti.

comunque la signora con la polpetta in bocca fa carriera,in parallelo all'ex marito Mimmo Arcuri


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque la signora con la polpetta in bocca fa carriera,in parallelo all'ex marito Mimmo Arcuri



Fastidiosa, faziosa, cacofonica. Terrificante.


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo tanti rinvii, finalmente, da questa stagione *si accende la domenica pomeriggio di La7*. Si tratterà di uno spin-off de L'Aria Che Tira, sempre con la conduzione di *Myrta Merlino *e dal titolo "*L'Aria di Domenica*". La7, dunque, per la prima volta andrà in onda con produzioni inedite nel dì di festa sia il pomeriggio, che la sera con Non è l'Arena di Massimo Giletti.
> 
> Una collocazione difficile, visto che si tratta di una fascia oraria difficile e con la fortissima concorrenza di Domenica in di Mara Venier su Rai 1, oltre a quella di Mezz'Ora in Più di Lucia Annunziata su Rai 3 che hanno un pubblico abbastanza fidelizzato.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2020)

Parte tra poco. Lo vedrete?


----------



## smallball (15 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Parte tra poco. Lo vedrete?



No , la trovo estremamente faziosa


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2020)

È in onda. Sta intervistando Di Maio.


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Parte tra poco. Lo vedrete?



no,seguo solo Non è l'Arena (solo la parte su cronaca e politica,non la fuffa per tirare all'una di notte) e maratonaMentana su la7
anni fa Atlantide,nonostante il conduttore

stasera vanno Salvini e Paragone da Giletti


----------



## Igniorante (15 Novembre 2020)

Mario Monti, Sant'Iddio... Mario Monti...


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo tanti rinvii, finalmente, da questa stagione *si accende la domenica pomeriggio di La7*. Si tratterà di uno spin-off de L'Aria Che Tira, sempre con la conduzione di *Myrta Merlino *e dal titolo "*L'Aria di Domenica*". La7, dunque, per la prima volta andrà in onda con produzioni inedite nel dì di festa sia il pomeriggio, che la sera con Non è l'Arena di Massimo Giletti.
> 
> Una collocazione difficile, visto che si tratta di una fascia oraria difficile e con la fortissima concorrenza di Domenica in di Mara Venier su Rai 1, oltre a quella di Mezz'Ora in Più di Lucia Annunziata su Rai 3 che hanno un pubblico abbastanza fidelizzato.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2020)

Mammamia, che roba inguardabile. Sembra un funerale...


----------



## fabri47 (16 Novembre 2020)

*La prima puntata ha realizzato 550.000 spettatori ed il 3% di share. L'obiettivo, a detta della conduttrice, era il 2%.*


----------



## smallball (16 Novembre 2020)

Non ho visto nulla,e non me ne pento


----------



## gabri65 (16 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo tanti rinvii, finalmente, da questa stagione *si accende la domenica pomeriggio di La7*. Si tratterà di uno spin-off de L'Aria Che Tira, sempre con la conduzione di *Myrta Merlino *e dal titolo "*L'Aria di Domenica*". La7, dunque, per la prima volta andrà in onda con produzioni inedite nel dì di festa sia il pomeriggio, che la sera con Non è l'Arena di Massimo Giletti.
> 
> Una collocazione difficile, visto che si tratta di una fascia oraria difficile e con la fortissima concorrenza di Domenica in di Mara Venier su Rai 1, oltre a quella di Mezz'Ora in Più di Lucia Annunziata su Rai 3 che hanno un pubblico abbastanza fidelizzato.
> 
> ...



Comunque la Myrta Merlino la vedrei meglio sul secondo canale.

Scusatemi, questo periodo di carcerazione non aiuta.


----------

